# Aromatherapy & warning labels?



## dagmar88 (Nov 3, 2010)

In some time I'll have an appointment with someone who's going to help me te set up my business.
So I'm working out all of my ideas and wishes on paper.

Right now I'm busy with my product line; have been doing my research for ages of course, but haven't worked everything out yet.
:wink: It's all in my head...

So, I'll carry a baby product range, that includes aromatherapy.
One mix of lavender & chamomile and one with lavender & mandarin.
Both are diluted (there's 30% EO in the final product) and not ment to be used on the skin obviously   

A drop or two should be put on a handkercief and kept in the same room as the baby.

Now, do I need a warning label for this kind of product and what should I think of?
I really like to be on the safe side, not to cover myself, but so people won't to strange things to their offspring


----------



## carebear (Nov 3, 2010)

I would include a warning label about not applying it to skin, and also may marr surfaces (if it will - at 30% the mandarin oil may)


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree with carebear, you are better off printing warnings on your labels.  I can tell you it is a total pain in the keester and the print is so fine no one can read it, but at least you are covered.

I also have little print-outs with warnings and directions for use that we include with all of our essential oil sales for liability purposes.

Although it is a total load of bull, I also never make any claims about the effects of our eo's and eo blends.  You need to use language like 'this oil was traditionally used for blah blah blah'.  

Those sound like some great blends, I am sure they will do well.
If I may suggest I bet that if you included a small ceramic diffuser with that, it would make using the product even simpler for your customers.  (not the kind you set on a light bulb though, again for liability reasons I discourage people from putting eo's on hot objects).

Best of luck in your endeavors!


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks!
As I sad, it is really not a coverage issue and every product has directions on them.
The baby range will have it's own free brochure about baby care too 

We're not that sue happy over here and every cosmetic has to be approved by a pharmasist, doctor or expert, so liability issues because of wrongly produced products is really no biggy 
I just try to make everything as safe as possible and like to have different insights and opinions.

I would have never thought of the 'may marr surfaces fraze'. Won't use mandarin EO over 10% of the final product though, so I don't know if that's a problem?


----------



## Lindy (Nov 6, 2010)

Dagmar at that low a usage it's not an issue for marring furniture.  Spearmint EO will eat a hole through Styrofoam and marks up wood something awful at full strength.  Diluted it's not a problem.


----------

